
Show HN: Octopus.do, a lightning-fast visual sitemap builder 2.0 - losteden1
https://octopus.do
======
seansta
Very nice UI/UX, is there anyway to apply this to a website via entering a URL
and it does it auto-magically?

~~~
losteden1
Thanks! We are actually thinking of developing such feature.

